# Keyless entry system



## aids513 (Dec 24, 2008)

Hey guys, first off, Merry Christmas.
I bought my sentra as base model and it does not come with keyless entry system though it has powerlock installed.
Just wondering, does any of you guys know how to install the keyless entry system on sentra? Or do you guys know where I can get the service from except for the dealer cuz the dealer charged me way too much more than I could afford. Thanks a lot.


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

aids513 said:


> Hey guys, first off, Merry Christmas.
> I bought my sentra as base model and it does not come with keyless entry system though it has powerlock installed.
> Just wondering, does any of you guys know how to install the keyless entry system on sentra? Or do you guys know where I can get the service from except for the dealer cuz the dealer charged me way too much more than I could afford. Thanks a lot.


You ought to be able to buy a keyfob from ebay, program it with the instructions that would come with it, and then be done with it. I did that for my fiancee's Pontiac Vibe (no keyfob, only powerlocks)


----------



## vrefron (Dec 18, 2007)

Negative, the BCM will not be able to accept keyless entry data. Either pay the dealer's price or go aftermarket.


----------



## jcasetnl (May 31, 2007)

See this thread:

Added keyless entry on my '07 Sentra for $10 - Nissan Forums: Nissan Altima Forum


----------

